# Subs needed in Aurora ,IL area



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking for subs with own dependable trucks 8ft plus plows. Work is located in Aurora,Batavia,Geneva,St.Charles,and North Aurora. Competitive pay dedicated routes. Please contact by PM or email info to [email protected].
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump, 2 spots still available!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump, was fortunate enough to pick up a few more last minute sites. Could use one or two more subs. PM me or send email [email protected]. Competitive pay! Pay on time!


----------

